# [SVN] unbekannte Fehlermeldung



## pocketom (18. Nov 2009)

Der Gockel erzielt leider keinen Treffer für

[c]svn: Error while dispatching event: org.eclipse.team.svn.core.connector.ISVNProgressMonitor.reportError(Ljava/lang/StringV[/c]

Kann irgendwer von Euch was damit anfagen? Der Fehler tritt beim Commit mit Subversive unter Eclipse 3.5 auf. Committen geht überhaupt nicht mehr. Der Fehler trat urplötzlich auf, vorher hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert. Änderungen am Eclipse Setup haben währenddessen keine statt gefunden.


----------



## maki (24. Nov 2009)

Hast du dein Problem gelöst?

Falls nicht, welcher Wert steht denn in der Datei 

```
%WORKSPACE%/.metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.settingsorg.polarion.team.svn.ui.prefs
```
 für den Schlüssel [c]preference.core.svnclient[/c]?


----------



## pocketom (30. Nov 2009)

Gelöst habe ich es nicht wirklich, aber es ist jetzt weg nachdem ich Subversive entfernt und neu installiert habe. Ursache ist also weiterhin unklar.


----------

